# BBQ Guru



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone using a BBQ Guru to control temps on a smoker? Thinking about adding one to the new pit I'm building. Worried about how well it would work on an offset smoker.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

I used one on a large off set reverse flow smoker. Made life easy. I used to cook 5-6 briskets for our local Friday night high school football games. Put them on Thursday night after fire was right, come back in morning, add more fuel, and wait for them to be done.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Which fan were you using? Burning all wood?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Use in on a verticle safe smoker, pretty much does all the work for you.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

For a large pit you need the pit bull fan.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Use one on my egg.......best gadget ever.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

I installed one on my offset smoker, and will not use it again, let me explain why (this is just me and may work great for others), I use all wood no charcoal, and I found it to make me produce more bad smoke, once temp dropped and fan kicked on, and I also had to add wood a lot more often, now this will most likely be great for just charcoal when adding a few wood chunks here and there, again just my observation, thanks.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a stoker, pretty much the same. Works great on my green egg.


----------



## Bigin129 (Nov 29, 2014)

How do they work with Uds?


----------



## Bigin129 (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone used a bbq guru on an ugly drum smoker?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't have a guru but i do have a temp controller with a fan on my uds (i cant remember where i got it from). The company i got it from offers a 5, 10, & 20cfm fan. I bought the 20 thinking i could use it on my stick burner and my uds. Well its way to much fan for the uds. It blows so hard that it blows all the heat out of the pit, but i played with it and pretty muched plugged the hole about 3/4 closed and it works great. The uds require such little air i would by the smallest fan possible.


----------



## carlsimmons1969 (Aug 13, 2015)

I got a guru DigiQ dx2 couple months ago and love it. First 2 times. I did a over nite, I still got up to check and it was right on the money. 
Cyber WiFi was over kill for me. Glad I got the DigiQ 2


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

bigmike said:


> Which fan were you using? Burning all wood?


two pit bull fans, it was a big pit. I could do 15 large briskets at one time. All wood, post oak.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

The guy that invented it was Fred Pirkle who was an old family friend. He passed away a few years ago. He made millions with a thermal valve that he invented. After his passing he left 24 million dollars to Sam Houston State University here in Huntsville for their industrial arts program. They are building a new research building in his name.

Just before his illness progressed, he stayed at our ranch to do some wood pellet research for yet another invention that he dreamed up. He was a dreamer and he had the money to get it done usually. He was a rare guy for sure. Going 100MPH all the time.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Flyingvranch said:


> The guy that invented it was Fred Pirkle who was an old family friend. He passed away a few years ago. He made millions with a thermal valve that he invented. After his passing he left 24 million dollars to Sam Houston State University here in Huntsville for their industrial arts program. They are building a new research building in his name.
> 
> Just before his illness progressed, he stayed at our ranch to do some wood pellet research for yet another invention that he dreamed up. He was a dreamer and he had the money to get it done usually. He was a rare guy for sure. Going 100MPH all the time.


Bearkats!

That's really cool.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Flyingvranch said:


> The guy that invented it was Fred Pirkle who was an old family friend. He passed away a few years ago. He made millions with a thermal valve that he invented. After his passing he left 24 million dollars to Sam Houston State University here in Huntsville for their industrial arts program. They are building a new research building in his name.
> 
> Just before his illness progressed, he stayed at our ranch to do some wood pellet research for yet another invention that he dreamed up. He was a dreamer and he had the money to get it done usually. He was a rare guy for sure. Going 100MPH all the time.


I graduated from Shsu and I had a roommate that passed away during college and his memorial classroom will be in the new building. It's a very beautiful building.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

